# 18/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Oct 18, 2010)

Time for week 18. This past week's thread was sort of slow. I think it was because the theme I chose was a bit premature. We will definitely revisit that subject in some form or another a little later in the year. 

Before we get to this week's theme I'd like to remind everyone of the rule we seem to have the most problems with. Remembering that the whole purpose of this challenge is to get everyone out and shooting more, one of the main requirements is that you take your photo between the time each week's theme is posted and the deadline for that week. Posting photos taken prior to the theme being posted defeats the purpose of "challenging" yourself to go out and shoot something new just for the challenge.

With that said, this week's theme is... 

MOTION

Take a photo that depicts motion. Try using slower shutter speeds to get some motion blur in your subject matter, or try panning a moving subject to blur the background. Get creative and show us some MOTION!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 19, 2010)

*Motion*

something to get me going it was cool this morning so I made some coffee and got that ember rising


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 19, 2010)

Wood smoke and boilin coffee sure is smellin good Lee 

Just remember not to just reach in bare handed and grab that pot 

Nice JOB

 Got a couple of ideas for mine but it may take a day or two to get the shot


----------



## Browtine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice photo Lee. Good catch on getting that rising ember!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 23, 2010)

Lookin' mighty slow this week! I figured this one would be a hit. Or is everyone just havin' the same kinda week I am?


----------



## Fro1911nut (Oct 23, 2010)

A little quicker I would of got the whole ball in the shot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 23, 2010)

Used this in another post but I don't think it'll happen that I can get another that is as good as this one for "MOTION" and still get it before the time limit  Motion plus a reflection just can't ask for more 

Thanks BT for puttin on the challenge


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 23, 2010)

All good photos,really liked the coffee boiler.Where is the "magic",in a fireplace?It warms you as nothing else can,looking in the fire relaxes you,and brings on an inner peace.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 23, 2010)

Good ones. Definitely some motion goin' on in those!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 23, 2010)

*Some awesome shots Guys.*

I have been busy lately.Gettin deerstands ready for gun season.Heres a turkey headin to roost this evening.


----------



## carver (Oct 23, 2010)

I've been busy too,I sure like whats been posted.Here's mine.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 23, 2010)

I still don't know what I'm going to shoot. Lately I've been gettin' in just under the wire. Looks like this week is no different. 

More nice shots there, folks.


----------



## sgtgacop (Oct 23, 2010)

*Camera shy*

My son not wanting his picture taken. Got him any way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

My son finishing one of his 3K's


----------



## StickbowDrew (Oct 24, 2010)

My sister jumping around in the yard.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 24, 2010)

Good one stick!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 24, 2010)

great shots yall !!! i will have to work on one this evenin' if i get off work on time !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2010)

*Aloha!*

Definitely some motion here!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 24, 2010)

Well this one may have started out slow but the "MOTION" has for sure picked up now  


NICE job of mushin the action folks


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice job everyone!  Great motion ideas!


----------



## carver (Oct 24, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Definitely some motion here!



Wow you really get around Dennis,cool shot.Great shots everyone.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 24, 2010)

10 second exposure , trick drb taught me !


----------



## Browtine (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome shots! Mine is actually on my cell phone and I can't get it to go to my email account.  I've sent it twice and it still isn't there! I may miss this week. 

Ya'll more than made up for it though.


----------



## Shug (Oct 24, 2010)

Great pictures gang


----------



## Browtine (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, FINALLY got it to send and receive! I love this photo more than most I've taken for the challenge even though it's technically horrible and from a cell phone. Sometimes the photo means more than the means of capturing it and everything else put together. 

Here's the deal... I had the dead coyote from my other thread on the back of the truck in the garage under good light and was letting the kids see it before I went in to get the good camera for some pics of the kill. I asked baby girl if she wanted to pet it... 

She throws her left hand on her hip, starts shakin' her finger side to side at me sayin', "No Daddy, it's nasty! Don't you know that?!?", with a sho'nuff serious look on her face.  Reminded me of her mama a lot, gettin' onto me like that.  

This was one of those priceless moments that only a parent could understand and luckily I had the cell phone out takin' a few cell shots of the 'yote and was able to get a shot of this as she scolded me! She turned her eyes back toward the truck just as I got the shot, but you can still see the waggin' finger just a goin'! 

I had no idea what I was gonna try to do for this week's challenge photo, but when I saw this on the cell phone screen I knew I had nailed it! 

May not be much to anyone else but this shot is priceless to me.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 24, 2010)

Whew! And in under the wire again, beating my self imposed challenge of sticking with the original Sunday @ midnight deadline by 17 minutes! Man, I've cut it close a couple times.  I honestly thought my difficulty in sending the shot to my email was gonna kill me this week.


----------



## StickbowDrew (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice shot everyone! That's a really cool shot Feral One.


----------

